# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  توضیحاتی درباره برنامهMultilizer_2007_Enterprise

## matin_gsm

*با سلام

2 روز پیش درخواست  دادم اما پستم که نیست هیچی کسی هم کمکم نکرد 

ممنون میشم کسی اگه کار با این برنامهMultilizer_2007_Enterprise رو بلده یکمی 

توضیح بهم بده من قبلا با ریسورس هکر کار میکردم ولی یه فایل هست که ادیت کردنش

 با ریسوس هکر نمیش گفتن که این برنامه رو دانلود کنم ولی اصلاباهاش آشنایی ندارم*

----------

